# Dry Mounting with a Heat Press



## KatieBee (Aug 8, 2008)

Hi:

I have an old heat press used to make T-Shirts.  I was wondering if I could use it to dry mount photographs?  It has the low temperatures required.  Is there any reason why it wouldn't work like a Seal dry mount press?


----------



## Bifurcator (Aug 8, 2008)

Well there's special paper just for ink-jet transfers. I've used allot of it. It's pretty cool. I guess there are several kinds http://www.nextag.com/inkjet-t-shirt-transfer/search-html but all I've ever used is the print and then heat-press kind. They work really well. They last longer if you wash in warm or cold and don't use a dryer. Hang dry like old fashion.


----------



## usayit (Aug 8, 2008)

I think the OP mean to actually dry mount to matt board... not T-shirts.

If the surface of the press is smooth and clean, the temperature can be controlled, and you use some sort of paper to protect the print, I don't see why not.  

You're lucky.. my small dry mount press doesn't have temp control...


----------



## KatieBee (Aug 9, 2008)

usayit said:


> I think the OP mean to actually dry mount to matt board... not T-shirts.
> 
> If the surface of the press is smooth and clean, the temperature can be controlled, and you use some sort of paper to protect the print, I don't see why not.
> 
> You're lucky.. my small dry mount press doesn't have temp control...


---------------

You are correct, I want to dry mount photos with a heat press.  But, I got sort of worried when I read somewhere that a dry mount press only heats up on one side.  The heat press I have heats up on both sides.  I guess I could control that by putting something on the side that should not heat to keep the heat from coming through.  I am guessing the heat is coming from the top.


----------



## Aggressor (Aug 11, 2008)

One trick that I learned once is to use a flat iron (for clothes) and use a cloth in between.  Cheap and easy but it works!


----------



## JC1220 (Aug 11, 2008)

Yes, it should work fine, as long as you stated, the right temp can be achieved and pressure when closed is firm as well.

I would recommend getting two pieces of bristol board, which is a heavy and really smooth type of matt board, and press your photo's between that. Most craft/frame supply stores should have it or something similar. The important thing is that the board be smooth as can be so it does not transfer any texture onto the photo during mounting.


----------

